# Please Help!! MAF Wiring Diagram



## kocomo (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a replacement MAF for my 2004 GTO. Seems that the part I bought is for the 2005 or newer. My harness is a 3 pin and the MAF has a 5 pin. I have read they are compatable. Anyone have the wiring diagram for both the 2004 and 2005 MAF so I can make my own adapter cable? I have not found an existing cable for sale.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Gary


----------

